# Is this cage big enough?



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

Is this cage big enough for a syrian hamster or does it need to be bigger? Also do they like levels or are they better with a large single level cage? I am after a new cage for my son's hamster and he likes the look of this but i want to make sure that what i get is big enough, she is currently in a borowed cage.
Pet Product Distribution Astro 4 Hamster Cage - Next Day Delivery Pet Product Distribution Astro 4 Hamster Cage
Or is this one better?
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/201817


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Its great that you're looking into getting a new and bigger cage, but I'm afraid both of those are far too small.

The recommended size for a syrian hamster is at least 50 x 80 cm, but the bigger the better.
The first cage you linked to is less than half that, and the second not much bigger.

Its up to you whether you go for a single or multi level cage; I've used both - my current hammie is in a basic one level cage (a Ferplast Mary which is 50x80) but I've maximised the available space by attaching toys, tunnels, boxes etc to the walls and ceiling using cable ties.

Suitable cages for a syrian could include

Ferplast Mary or Jenny (both 50 x 80 but the Jenny is taller and has extra levels)
Hamster heaven 80 (50 x 80 x 50)
Alexander small pet cage (101 x 52 x 51)
Igor hamster cage (82 x 51 x 36)

Hope that helps and gives you some ideas


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

you could also look at a Freddy 2 thats what my hamster is in 

You could also look at rabbit cages but mesh the bars so the hammy doesnt escape they can be really long so loads of room for hammy 

Or zoozone 2 would be ok


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

As already said, they are too small, the first one I doubt you will be able to fit an 8" wheel in (smallest wheel size for a syrian) 

I have a Hamster Heaven and I can't recommend it enough, it is a great cage 
If you don't want to spend that much on a cage you can look out for a ZooZone 2 (you have to mesh the lids as they are marketed as rabbit/guinea pig cages).


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help. What about this one with extra shelves and tubes in it?
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
I'm trying not to spend too much at the moment as it is thye expensive time to keep the horses!
I do like the hamster heaven though but it's just a bit pricey at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

micki said:


> Thanks for the help. What about this one with extra shelves and tubes in it?
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> I'm trying not to spend too much at the moment as it is thye expensive time to keep the horses!
> I do like the hamster heaven though but it's just a bit pricey at the moment.


That one is fine so long as you have plenty of shelves or hammocks in so the hammy doesn't fall too far


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

Have just found a cheap ferplast mary if the one on ebay is no good.


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> That one is fine so long as you have plenty of shelves or hammocks in so the hammy doesn't fall too far


Thankyou. I will see if i can win it and then i will get busy finding shelves and hammocks to fill it for her .


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

micki said:


> Have just found a cheap ferplast mary if the one on ebay is no good.


Ferplast mary would be perfect for a syrian.

Also make sure your hammie has at least an 8" wheel.


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

She has an 8.5" wheel but i am keeping a close eye on her to make sure she doesn't grow too big for it. If she starts to look like it is geting too small for her then i will get her a 10" wheel, i will get one anyway in the summer as i have more money spare then.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That ebay link looks a great bargain!


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't believe i actually got it for £10 . I thought it would go for alot more.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I have one for my rats and I'd say the foot print is too small for them, and hammies really need a larger foot print as they're not so great at climbing. It's advertised as being 50x80cm, but it's really quite a bit smaller then that as it tapers quite a bit. For a hammy, I would go with either a ZooZone2 or a meshed 100cm long rabbit cage. IMO, hammies need a big foot print over a tall cage. As long as the cage is tall enough for a good sized wheel then it'll be tall enough.


----------

